# Raw Feeding



## garrob (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello, After a lot of searching/discussion we have decided to try raw feeding and we are quite excited about it. I would like to ask for some advice please, Cherry is 4 and a half months old and weighs nearly 6kgs, would someone be able to tell me how much to feed her per meal and do I still give her 3 meals a day?. She has been having the odd chicken wing and really enjoys them, is 1 a day too much?. We are keen to try MVM for raw food and came across raw to go as well. Any help would be extremely grateful. Thank You


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

If I remember correctly, as she is a puppy her daily needs are roughly 10% of her body weight! or 3 - 5 % of her predicted adult weight daily. 
My boy has a chicken wing everyday at lunch time and approx 500 grams of meat per day which I divide up so he gets a meal morning and evening. Hope that helps.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think it 4-6% of body weight as a pup and then 2-3% of adult weight. To be quite honest I don't measure that much any more, I think you can up or down it accordingly if you feel the need.
Fergus is 5 months he gets a quarter of an MVM 'sausage' or equivalent for breakfast, he has one chicken wing for tea. He's not that bothered over his lunch but I sometimes give him one or two sprats and I've started to give him a dessert spoon or so of food before bed as he is often wretching or bringing up a mouthful of froth/bile first thing in a morning, a sign of an empty stomache . 
Good luck, I'm sure Cherry will thrive on it x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

6% of 6k is 360g x


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I've got an MVM order coming tomorrow. I like their variety and more importantly, so does barney. He has a quarter of a Chubb in the morning and often has two chicken wings for tea or half a chicken carcass. He has fish once a week (usually reduced mackerel or sardines from the supermarket) and a raw egg with shell. I make up my own recipe of mixed veg with some added bits in (oil, garlic, turmeric etc) which he has several times a week with the MVM food. Because I was not sure I was feeding the correct amount, I get barney weighed every week and it gives me a good idea if he is getting enough. I find it a more reliable gauge. He has always had just two meals a day.


----------



## garrob (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's replies - very helpful. Well Cherry has been eating raw food for 5 day's now and really enjoying it, but the last couple of day's her poo has become dark green like in colour and she is now only pooing twice a day is the colour and frequency ok?. I have been feeding her Manifold Valley Meats which she loves, minced chicken carcass, economy beef,lamb with tripe and some chicken wings, small piece of liver - only twice. Would be grateful if anyone with similar results can reassure me that this is normal. Many Thanks Gary.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sometimes the faeces is dark because of the darker meat and also the tripe is green. You will find that she will poo less often and smaller amounts as most of it is digested very little waste. Mine sometimes will only go once a day occasionally twice. You will probably find that she drinks less due to the moisture in the meat.
The economy ones have offal in and the lamb on e Fergus is often a bit loose with, wether this is the lamb that he is slightly intolerant of or the amount of offal I'm not sure so I'm cutting the tubes in half and mixing the economy with minced chicken carcas to reduce the amount of the economy but up the bone. 
General rule up the bone if she's too soft and decrease if constipated . Glad she's enjoying it though.....I'm off to find a poo pic for you, we're so basic 










That's quite a boney one lol x


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

His poos will vary according to what he eats but thank you Karen, I didn't know about the bone density. You learn something new every day and so what if it is about my poo's poo!!!

:ilmc:


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry garrob for calling cherry a him. And I havnt even hit the wine yet!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

If they are difficult to pass then there's too much bone but they should be easy to pass, small, organic smelling!! If left out will fade in a colour and lighten possibly look like 1970s dog poo....you know the white ones when dogs were fed table scraps and bone before everyone went commercial, and of a fairly dry consistency. Too much offal or red meat can leave them dark and loose....just adjust diet and tweak. 
Barney has a couple of wings or carcass doesn't he I'm sure his are nice poos


----------



## garrob (Jul 29, 2013)

*Raw ppos*

Thanks everyone I really appreciate your comments. No problem about calling Cherry a boy.


----------



## garrob (Jul 29, 2013)

*Raw Poos*

Thanks everyone for your comments I really appreciate it. I will keep an eye on her poos and adjust accordingly. Great photo thanks.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, barney has chicken wings or carcass most days. Some of the MVM chubs have a high concentration of bone too. Maybe I should keep a closer eye on the concentration of bone/organ/muscle meat but I just do it by eye at the moment. I need a spreadsheet!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I am conscious of that today, so that tomorrow but I couldn't do a spread sheet even if I wanted to lol, I feel comfortable with feeding and don't worry too much about it but I'm aware x


----------

